# HMS Royal Arthur (Graffiti heavy) Jan 2014



## cunningplan (Jan 25, 2014)

After a 2.30am text this morning saying my nephew could not come, I decided to fly solo for the day, I took in 3 places and this was the second as I hated the first so much I will leave that until last.
I thought this was not going to be my day as, as soon as I got in I could hear a genny going in the distance, I could see a blue hut so headed in the other direction. I had come here just to take photos of the graffiti/street art I had seen here and I was not disappointed, there's loads of it.
After being there for about half hour or so, I walked out of a building straight into the path of secco, he just ambled up saying nothing and looking bored, I told him what I was doing and asked if I could carry on. He asked me how I got in and if there was anyone else, I told him, he asked how long I would be and I said about half hour or so and he said no problem as I didn't go anywhere unsafe. He said the place will be flat in about 3/4 weeks, they had cleared all the gaps between the buildings to get the big stuff in. He also told me about Box tunnels and they were not far from where I was standing.
After about a hour, I was squeezing out my exit point and there were two coppers looking at me. One asked what I was doing and said about trespass, I told him I was taking photos and it was a civil matter, I told him I had spoken to secco, he asked if I had seen anyone else and I said no. They just turned around and walked back to their car and I walked with them back to mine, turns out they were looking for a group of kids and one of the coppers comes from less than 15 miles from me.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157640154562644/



















































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 25, 2014)

Got some good shots of the place mate, all in all not bad aye


----------



## jmcjnr (Jan 25, 2014)

Some of that graffiti is ace. Councils should leave some derelict sites just for the artists to do their bit and brighten the area up instead of just trashing places like the Leicester Hotel. You are obviously a pretty diplomatic person to talk round Security and the Law.
Well done and Thanks. Jim


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 25, 2014)

jmcjnr said:


> Some of that graffiti is ace. Councils should leave some derelict sites just for the artists to do their bit and brighten the area up instead of just trashing places like the Leicester Hotel. You are obviously a pretty diplomatic person to talk round Security and the Law.
> Well done and Thanks. Jim



If you knew what I do for a living and as my other hobby, I have to be, but then "I'm to old to run" 
(And no, I'm not a copper or secco  )
I should also say. You should talk to them like you expect them to talk to you !!


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 25, 2014)

good work cunningplan
And good write up...it just goes to show that the police know that we arent up to no good, and they recognise this, and are going after some troublesome kids instead


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 25, 2014)

Seriously impressive graffiti there, well photographed.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 26, 2014)

Again, nice shots and some nice graffitti


----------



## Froggy (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice graffitti, thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 26, 2014)

Amazing! love the rabbit thanks for sharing.


----------



## dale54 (Jan 31, 2014)

We bumped into them cops, they weren't so nice to us and had us giving them our details even though there was dog walkers in the same area we was. But we did go down that underground mine bit in the foresty area on the way in 

Did you see that at all? don't think many do that bit


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 31, 2014)

dale54 said:


> We bumped into them cops, they weren't so nice to us and had us giving them our details even though there was dog walkers in the same area we was. But we did go down that underground mine bit in the foresty area on the way in
> 
> Did you see that at all? don't think many do that bit



As I said in my report, the secco man hinted there were tunnels near by and pointed it that direction, but I didn't think they would have been that close. Also as I was on my own I would have not gone in anyway 
(As I go mostly on my own, I have a tracking device on me and my daughter can see where I am most of the time, she would not have a chance if I underground  )


----------



## Rotor Rod (Feb 2, 2014)

Really liked the graffiti. Graffiti formed part of my bachelor's degree thesis


----------

